# Southern WI - Wolf Paw Snow Tires



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice set of Wolf Paw Tires used on a Bobcat S650. Lots of tread left and they work fantastic!
Asking $800.


----------



## cyride (Feb 17, 2010)

Interested in the snow tires. How far from Dubuque are you?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cyride said:


> Interested in the snow tires. How far from Dubuque are you?


Not far, about 75-90 minutes. I just had a guy from Dubuque drive over and buy a brick saw from me last week. Come get them.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Here is my CL ad with my phone #. You can call or text me.

https://madison.craigslist.org/grd/d/wolf-paw-skid-steer-snow-tires/6581913905.html


----------



## cyride (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you have a phone number I can call to set up a time that would work for you? Thanks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cyride said:


> Do you have a phone number I can call to set up a time that would work for you? Thanks


I just put up a link to my craigslist ad. Go there for my number.


----------



## cyride (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks. I will give you a call.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

My video with tires


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Bump it up. Need to sell.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NEW PRICE...$750.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SOLD


----------

